# Adam Schiff's Ludicrous Letter To AG Barr, This Guy Is In Panic Mode....!!



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

*Adam Schiff for Brains is just losing it publicly ...This letter below *
*screams out ..." Oh Crap ".....*

*




*

*




*

*




*


*I guessing ....But most likely Director Coat's response will be to *
*quietly award him a medal .....*


*




*


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

*Poor Adam Schiff.....*

*Adam Schiff‏Verified account @RepAdamSchiff 8h hours ago 


*
*Adam Schiff Retweeted CBS This Morning*
*
 
If Barr thinks Mueller could have accused Trump of a crime, then SDNY prosecutors should stop being coy about “Individual 1” and announce whether Trump should be charged with campaign finance fraud. Michael Cohen + David Pecker + recording + reimbursement checks = indictment.

 
Adam Schiff added,

 





1:07

CBS This MorningVerified account @CBSThisMorning
 
NEW: Attorney General Barr tells @JanCBS he “personally felt” Special Counsel Robert Mueller “could've reached a decision” on obstruction of justice by President Trump.…

 Show this thread 


*


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

*Schiff on a stick in DC.....*


----------

